# Expats in Lublin



## adamm19830

Hello,

I will soon be moving to Ponikwoda in Lublin. My question is simple! I am a British citizen and I am wondering if there are any other British, Canadian, American (or any other English speaking nations) expats living in Lublin?

Thanks


----------



## Sze100

Most of Poles speak English more or less.


----------



## darrentomlin

*yes*



adamm19830 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will soon be moving to Ponikwoda in Lublin. My question is simple! I am a British citizen and I am wondering if there are any other British, Canadian, American (or any other English speaking nations) expats living in Lublin?
> 
> Thanks


I live near to Lublin, Leczna, most people in Lublin will speak english anyway, so you will be fine


----------



## adamm19830

Hi, Thanks for the reply. I have only just seen it.

How do you find life in Poland Darren?


----------



## Kane:-)

adamm19830 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I will soon be moving to Ponikwoda in Lublin. My question is simple! I am a British citizen and I am wondering if there are any other British, Canadian, American (or any other English speaking nations) expats living in Lublin?
> 
> Thanks


Hi adamm19830,

Can I ask if you moved to Lublin in the end? I'm based in London UK but will be moving to Lublin for a bit myself soon and was wondering how you were getting along out there?


----------



## Kane:-)

darrentomlin said:


> I live near to Lublin, Leczna, most people in Lublin will speak english anyway, so you will be fine


Hi Darren,

Can I ask how you find life out in Poland? Am due to move from London to Lublin myself soon and would appreciate a little insider knowledge 

Kane


----------



## adamm19830

Hi, I have just returned from Lublin this week. We were there to view houses to buy. We found the perfect one in Zemborzyce but 2 days after we had viewed and decided t was the one the estate agent called to say it had sold! Gutted.
Our search continues so we will be back in Feb at some point to view more. 

I love Lublin though, we have 2 children - 5 and 2 and they love it every time we go. We went ice skating at the new Aqua Lublin complex. It was great.


----------



## Kane:-)

Hi & thanks for the rapid response  We are building in the Marysin area. Wife is Polish and we have a 4 year old who will need to attend the international school when we make the move. Is there anyway that I can get a private message to you on this site do you know?


----------



## adamm19830

Kane:-) said:


> Hi & thanks for the rapid response
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We are building in the Marysin area. Wife is Polish and we have a 4 year old who will need to attend the international school when we make the move. Is there anyway that I can get a private message to you on this site do you know?



Ok great, We have looked at houses in Marysin. We are currently considering one in Weglin North. We will probably need to visit again in Feb to view more. Realistically I don't think we will be moving for another 4 months but we want to be in before summer. I'm not sure if we can private message, I'll take a look.


----------



## adamm19830

Kane, I've just tried to private message you on here but it says you cannot or not allowed to receive private messages.....


----------



## Kane:-)

Hmm, Ok... Try and get me on kicia_24 at tlen dot pl.


----------



## Kane:-)

adamm19830 said:


> Kane, I've just tried to private message you on here but it says you cannot or not allowed to receive private messages.....


kicia underscore twenty four at tlen full stop pl


----------



## pl130

adamm19830 said:


> Kane, I've just tried to private message you on here but it says you cannot or not allowed to receive private messages.....


Whereabouts there can a westerner find work? The family and I are thinking about a move as well.


----------

